# Puppy with bald patch on head



## kyky6699 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 4 month old bullmastiff puppy. He has had all of his shots. I just noticed the other day that he has a small patch of hair missing on his head. The skin isn't red or irritated looking. I felt it to see if there was any lumps and there was none. I am confused as to what could be happening. I am thinking of taking him to the vet. He hasn't been acting any differently so i don't think its bothering him. Im really hoping someone here might know whats causing it. Hope you can help


----------



## justinp (Oct 15, 2008)

Could he have gotten into any chemicals? But its strange that it is just a small dot on his face. Was we playing roughly with any other dogs recently? I am not sure what caused this but to help the hair grow back, try using calm coat. We use it on our wheaten who recently developed bald spots on his back legs from laying funny (legs are sprawled out like a bear skin rug) & the hair slowly wearing away. Anyways, the calm coat really helped the hair grow back.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

I would have a vet look at the spot to check for ringworm or mange. Both are easier to treat while the problem is small rather than waiting until it spreads.


----------



## kyky6699 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I already made an appointment with the vet for today. Was just hoping for some insight as to the seriousness of it. I think maybe he caught something last weekend when I brought him with me to a friend's farm. I think there is a good chance it is ringworm. I put a little bit of an antifungal cream that my mom gave me (she used to be a vet tech) on the spot and it has helped it from getting any bigger but I noticed last night he is starting to lose some more hair under his chin. So wish me luck at the vet


----------

